# Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009



## Bjoern_Dx (19. Mai 2009)

Hat schon jemand von ersten Fängen gehört? Rund um Helgoland geht ja teilweise im Mai schon was.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Monsterqualle (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Von Bensersiel aus mit der FK Möwe soll schon was gehen.
Ich werde  es an Himmelfahrt austesten und hier berichten.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Weiß jemand, ob die Möwe aus Hooksiel wieder auf Makrele fährt, oder ist die auch dieses Jahr noch verchartert?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## xBerndx (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Hi, waren gestern von Bensersiel aus mit der "Möwe" draußen und der Kapitän hat auch gleich einen Schwarm gefunden.
So nach ner Stunde war dann aber das große Fangen beendet und kein Schwarm mehr zu finden, nur noch vereinzelte Fänge.
Ich denke aber dass die Leute zufrieden waren, zumal die Schwärme ja erst noch kommen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Na, das klingt doch schon mal gut. Wieviele konntest du verhaften, und wie war die Größe der Fische?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## xBerndx (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Ich habe nach der zweiten Drift aufgehört weil ich dann nur noch angefüttert :vhabe!
Bis dahin hatte ich 22 Fische mit Größen zwischen 15 und 50 cm, konnte sogar ein Quintett erbeuten. Auch ein paar Stachler waren dabei.
Es waren Leute dabei die hatten sicher so um die 60 - 80 Fische, war schwer zu sehen bei meinem jämmerlichen Zustand :q aber die haben ganz schön rausgeholt.


----------



## yallamann (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

@Björn

MS Möwe ist weiterhin verchartert.


----------



## mibook (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Hallo,
ich fahre am Samstag und Sonntag mit der MS Freia von Dornumersiel aus raus zum Makrelen bzw Dorsch/Makrelen Angeln. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie dort momentan vom Kutter aus gefangen wird?
Danke
Michael


----------



## Blinker Mann (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*



mibook schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre am Samstag und Sonntag mit der MS Freia von Dornumersiel aus raus zum Makrelen bzw Dorsch/Makrelen Angeln. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie dort momentan vom Kutter aus gefangen wird?
> Danke
> Michael


 

Jo MS Freia
Was im Moment gefangen wird kann ich nicht sagen,ich hoffe aber es kommt von Dir ein Bericht wie es war??wir fahren am 9.8. mit Freia,ein spitzen Kapitän#6letztes Jahr lief es bestens,viel spass am Samstag und Sonntag und gutes Wetter.
Gruß aus Oldenburg


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Am 3.7. von Bensersiel aus mit der Möwe bei Traumwetter prima gefangen. Ca. 50 Makrelen mit nach Hause. Drei Stöcker und ein paar kleinere Makrelen wieder zurück. Im Schnitt sehr anständige Fische! Das ging endlich mal wieder richtig in die Arme! 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## mibook (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

50 Makrelen das hört sich ja super an, mal sehen wie es bei uns als Anfänger so laufen wird.
Einen Bericht werde ich natürlich einstellen.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Waren gestern mit der MS Blauort von Büsum aus unterwegs. Hatten zu zweit 80 Makrelen. Leider etwas klein die Minitune. Ab Mittag war dann lt. Kapitän wegen Tiedewechsel kein Schwarm mehr da. Nach mehrmaliger Suche wurde dann vorzeitig abgebrochen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Wie geht denn sowas an? Behaupten, wegen Tidenwechsel ist kein Fisch mehr da, und ab in den Hafen? Volles Geld kassieren nehme ich an, und dann ne verkürzte Tour fahren?
Das hab ich noch nie erlebt. Wenn mal nichts ging, was schließlich öfter mal vorkommt, dann haben die Skipper meist Wracks angefahren, wo zumindest ein paar Dorsche und die ein oder andere Makrele hoch kam.

Letzte Woche lief es auch gleich anfangs sehr gut, dann war über zwei Stunden Flaute, wo der Kapitän fleißig Fisch gesucht aber nur Vereinzelte gefunden hat. Und dann hat es am Ende nochmal richtig gekracht in den Ruten. Der kam nicht auf die Idee vorzeitig abzuhupen, was sich auch letztendlich nochmal für alle ausgezahlt hat. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Rainer 32 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Hallo Björn,
ich habe solch eine vorzeitigen Abruch auf der Blauort auch schon ein paar mal in den letzten Jahren erlebt. Du kannst aber ganz sicher sein, das ein Spitzenskipper wie Egbert sowas nur macht, wenn er der Meinung ist, dass jeder einen ordentlichen Fang gemacht hat und ein weiteres Suchen aus der Erfahrung der letzten Tage nicht sehr sinnvoll ist. Unzufrieden damit kann nur die Fraktion sein, die mit 50 Makrelen pro Nase immer noch nicht den Hals voll hat.


----------



## freibadwirt (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Unzufrieden damit kann nur die Fraktion sein, die mit 50 Makrelen pro Nase immer noch nicht den Hals voll hat.


 
Hallo
da muß ich dir aber gewaltig |gr:wiedersprechen . 50 Makrelen hatte kaum jemand am Board und wenn doch waren sie extrem klein . Auserdem wurde mir meine Lesath am Board geklaut was die Crew nicht intessiert hat .Ich zahle wirklich gern 38 Ocken für ne Tagesfahrt aber was da abgegangen ist ne ich schreib lieber nix mehr .#q#q#q#q
Gruß Andreas#h


----------



## Fishcat23 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Moin
Das mit dem Tidenwechsel stimmt leider.
Die Schwärme sammeln sich zum Tidenwechsel d.h. ca. 1h vor Hoch-, bzw. Niedrigwasser ( +- 30 min ).
Ihr habt wahrscheinlich gleich morgens noch Fisch bekommen.
Danach war die Strömung zu stark und hat die Makrelen auseinander getrieben. ( gegen 16:00 wäre dann der nächste Wechsel gewesen )
So war es am Montag bei mir auch. Hatte zum Schluss aber ca. 135 Makrelen in der Kiste. ( es gab auch einige die sind mit 20 Stk. von Bord ) liegt also auch am Angler ( Gestern waren 70 hoch ).
Zum Thema Wrack:
Gestern hatten wir WSW 5 zunehmend 7 ( gemeldet ).
Da ihr an der " Süderpiep " gefischt habt, sind die nächsten Wracks ca. 1 -1,5 h entfernt. 
Bei auf oder ablaufend Wasser hast du da dann ca. 2-3 sm Strom. ( eignet sich nicht zum Wrackangeln ).
Die Kehrheim war 20 min nach euch im Hafen bei denen war es genauso.
Was das Interesse an der geklauten Rute angeht ,
wann hast denn bemerkt das sie weck ist noch auf See oder beim einladen ins Auto?
Wenn das 2. zutrifft was soll die Crew dann noch machen?
Dann kotz dich lieber über deine Mitangler aus.#d

Alex


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Hallo Rainer, hallo Alex!

Mit meinen 50 Makrelen, die ich letzte Woche hatte, war und bin ich absolut zufrieden. Sicher gibt es auch Tage, wo der Kapitän auf Wunsch der Angler die Tour abbricht (so einen Tag vor meiner Tour mit der Möwe geschehen). Wenn alle ihre Fische haben, ist es doch auch gut. 
Es kann aber nicht sein, dass eine gebuchte Tour von z.B. 8 Stunden nach 6 Stunden vorzeitig durch den Kapitän abgebrochen wird, weil er keine Chance auf Fisch mehr sieht.
Und ganz ehrlich, viele Angler nehmen zum Makrelen angeln oft einen nicht unerheblichen Weg auf sich, und machen das Ganze dann nur ein mal im Jahr. Und dann kann ich durchaus 80 bis 100 Fische bestens im Laufe der kommenden 12 Monate verwerten. 
Diejenigen die an Bord vielleicht nur 20 Fische hatten, hätten sich bestimmt über ein Fortsetzen der Tour gefreut. Und wenn es letzlich nur eine schöne Schiffahrt geworden wäre...

Maß halten, was die Anzahl der Fische angeht, liegt an jedem Angler selbst. Natürlich gibt es Leute, die es übertreiben. Es gibt auch welche, die schlagen die Fische nicht ab. Was schlimmer ist, weiß ich nicht. 

Gruß
Björn (der soetwas in 15 Jahren Makrelenangeln mit Ergebnissen von 2 bis 130 Stück noch nie erlebt hat)


----------



## mattes (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Hallo Bjoern DX !
Du hast keine Ahnung von den Weiten der Nordsee.


----------



## Fishcat23 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Hallo Björn
Eine schöne Schifffahrt wäre es nicht geworden bei zunehmend 7bft und Strom gegen Wind hätten sich wohl einige das ganze noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.:v:v:v
Klar ist eine 8h Tour schöner, hängt aber auch vom Wetter ab. Eggi ist bestimmt der letzte der bei gutem Wetter und guten Fangausichten nicht länger macht.
Wir waren auch schon mal um 20 Uhr im Hafen, aber mehr bezahlt hat dann auch keiner.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*



mattes schrieb:


> Hallo Bjoern DX !
> Du hast keine Ahnung von den Weiten der Nordsee.



He Leute, werdet mal wieder etwas lockerer und geht euch nicht so. Wir wollen doch nicht das die Mods hier noch eingreifen müssen gel?


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Hallo Björn
> Eine schöne Schifffahrt wäre es nicht geworden bei zunehmend 7bft und Strom gegen Wind
> 
> Gruß
> Alex


 
Das kann ja sein .Trotzdem hätte Eggi ja am Abend vorher das den Leuten am Tel . sagen können . Von den 15 Leuten die am Board waren sind min 7 mehrere 100 km für einen Tag zum fischen angereist und das wuste er. Tut mir leid aber für mich ist so was Abzocke und ich für meinen Teil werd die Blauort in Zukunft meiden .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Fishcat23 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Das kann ja sein .Trotzdem hätte Eggi ja am Abend vorher das den Leuten am Tel . sagen können . Von den 15 Leuten die am Board waren sind min 7 mehrere 100 km für einen Tag zum fischen angereist und das wuste er. Tut mir leid aber für mich ist so was Abzocke und ich für meinen Teil werd die Blauort in Zukunft meiden .
> Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


 
Moin Andreas,
das ist ja auch dein gutes Recht dir die Schiffe auszusuchen.
Aber das mit der Abzocke sehe ich anders.
Ihr habt doch alle Fische gefangen ( der beste 70 Stk ).
Da der Wetterbericht für den Nachmittag zunehmend gesagt hat und von der Tide eh nur am Vormittag Fisch zu erwarten war ist das doch ok. Es gibt auch keinen Wetterdienst der den Wind genau vorhersagen kann, das sieht man dann erst auf See. Ist halt kein Teichangeln.
Bei mehr wie 6 bft müssen die Angelkutter eh Landschutz aufsuchen. ( Steht so in den Richtlinien )
Wenn ihr weiter auf See geblieben wärt und einer hätte sich verletzt, dann wäre das Geschrei auch wieder groß gewesen.
Was ist aus deiner Rute geworden?
Gruß 
Alex#6


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Hallo Alex
es geht mir gar nicht darum wieviel wir gefangen haben . Mich hat halt geärgert das das angeln sofort eingestellt wurde nachdem bei 1 -2 Driften nicht mehr viel gefangen wurde - kenn ich halt anderst . Ob das eine Windfrage war glaube ich nicht ich surfe seid meinen 12 Lebensjahr und kann schon einen 4er Wind von einen 6er unterscheiden .
Die Sache mit der Rute naja irgendwer hat die mitgenommen es kommen halt nicht sehr viele Leute in betracht .  Schuld bin ich selbst hätte wohl besser drauf aufpassen sollen #q.
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

@Bjoern_DX Post #17

  Auch ein interessanten Aspekt von Dir!
  Mal mit etwas Abstand betrachtet denke ich,
  dass jemand, der sich aus dem Süden der Republik  hier hochmacht und mal so bummelig 5-7 Stunden Anfahrt  (Und auch Rückfahrt) hat, doch schon etwas frustriert ist, wenn die Fahrt schon um 13:00-14:00 im Hafen endet. 

  Ansonsten wird die Blauort für ca.10 Stunden auf dem Wasser ausgelobt.

  Das ist so nicht ganz klar verständlich wenn, da die Zusammenhänge denjenigen nicht so richtig erläutert werden, die weitaus mehr Kosten hatten, als nur die 38 Teuros für den Trip.

  Mal unabhängig vom den Fängen und der Schweinerei mit der Rute, für die ja nun jeder selber verantwortlich ist…,
  hat das ganze auch einen Marketing-Aspekt. 


  Hey Andereas, Wir sollten unbedingt mal wieder zusammen fischen gehen. 
  Besorg Dir mal ne Wathose zum slippen… :m 


  Nix für ungut, und besten Gruß,

  Gernot#h


----------



## freibadwirt (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> @Bjoern_DX Post #17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Gernot
genau das sollten wir mal wieder machen .#6#:
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Von zunehmendem Wind, der die Tour evtl. gefährlich gemacht hätte war in den ersten Beiträgen nichts zu lesen. Dann ist ein vorzeitiger Abbruch natütlich absolut gerechtfertigt, überhaupt kein Thema.
Ansonsten gehört eine Tour zu Ende gefahren, dabei bleibe ich. Ob ich nun Ahnung von der Nordsee habe oder nicht!
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren auch Stunden vor und nach Tidenwechsel Makrelen gefangen. Auch wenn die Topzeiten vielleicht um den Tidenwechsel herum liegen. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## yallamann (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Nur mal so rein aus persönlichem Interesse: Wieviel Makrelentouren hast Du denn in den 15 Jahren bereits hinter Dich gebracht?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Pro Jahr meist zwei Touren. Auf drei verschiedenen Kuttern.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Matches B (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Moin werte Boardies,

ich bin vor rund 3 Monaten aus Bayern nach Bremen gezogen.
Nun möchte ich mal ein neues Gewässer erkunden, die Nordsee.

Deshalb wollte ich mal zwei Sachen anfragen.

1) Wohin, an die Nordsee, sollte man von Bremen aus fahren,
und welchen Kutter sollte man nehmen?
[Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn der Skipper auch ein tragfähiges Seemannsgarn spinnen könnte |supergri]

2) Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps zur Meeresangelei (speziell für Makrele) geben,
bzw. kennt ihr ein paar Sites die dazu Tipps geben?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG

Matches B


----------



## yallamann (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Schau mal in die Kutterliste http://www.anglerboard.de/kutter.html hier im Board. Von der kann ich Dir an der Nordsee den FK Möwe, Bensersiel wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Matches B (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

@yallamann

Danke. Die Moewe sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Lt. Fahrplan macht der ja einige Fahrten. 

Die MS Freia vom Dornumersiel sieht ja auch mal gut aus. Der Skipper wirbt auch mit seinem Seemannsgarn . Hat schon jemand ne Tour mit ihm gemacht?

MfG
Matches


----------



## yallamann (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Also ich will hier keinen schlecht machen und schildere hier nur meine persönliche Erfahrung mit Bernd Laaser.
Als ich noch in Düsseldorf wohnte organisierte unser Stammtackledealer (wattn Wort) ne Makrelentour mit der Freia.
Je näher der Termin rückte, je schlechter wurden die Wetteraussichten. Wie üblich sollte unser Organisator am Abend vorher anrufen ob die Fahrt stattfindet. Wetterlage schlecht ABER er sollte am nächsten Morgen um 8 nochmal anrufen. Gesagt getan. Wir warteten brav am Bus bis die Nachricht kam, dass wir kommen sollen, das Wetter wird bis Mittags umgeschlagen sodass die Fahrt auf jeden Fall stattfindet. Ab in den Bus und auf nach Dornumer Siel. Angekommen, an Bord, Ruten fertich machen - DENKSTE!
Als wir alle an Bord waren und unseren Kram vorbereiteten kam Bernds Überraschung: "Ihr braucht gar nicht erst auszupacken, wir fahren nicht raus - unmöglich aufgrund des Seegangs. Ich fahr Euch gerne bis an die Fahrrinne hinter die Inseln, damit Ihr Euch selbst davon überzeugen könnt." Fand der Großteil von uns eigentlich sehr nett - bis Bernd für die Tour von jedem 10 Euro haben wollte. Nachtijall ick hör dir trapsen.

Mach ja sein, dass ich nicht der Nordseekenner bin aber wenn morgens noch ein Seegang herrscht der eine Kutterfahrt verbietet, beruhigt sich die Nordsee innerhalb von 6 Stunden soweit, dass eine Fahrt dann möglich ist?

So und bevor die Steinigung hier losgeht: Seit 3 Wochen weiss ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle, dass Bernd das gerne so handhabt wenn Angler von weit weg kommen. Das ist Bauernfängerei.

Also immer schön den Seewetterbericht selbst im Auge behalten und selbst entscheiden ob man den langen Weg aus sich nimmt.


----------



## Fischbox (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Wir sind auch mal mit Bernd rausgefahren. Ist allerdings schon gut 20 Jahre her und da waren wir wohl auch noch sehr unerfahren. Bei WS 5-6 ging es raus. Alle anderen Kutter sind im Hafen geblieben. Die wussten warum, denn draussen war Wind von 6-8 BFT. Die See bestand nur noch aus Gischt und Schaum und wir hatten alle durchaus ein wenig das Gefühl auf einem Himmelfahrtskommando zu sein. Man ist auf allen vieren über Bord gekrochen. Seitdem hat sich dieser Kutter für uns erledigt. Man lebt schließlich nur einmal....


----------



## Fishcat23 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Hab heute mal das gute Wetter ausgenutzt und war mit der Blauort auf der Nordsee vor Helgoland.
Bei SW 5 ging es mit ca. 45 Mann Richtung NW. Nach 32 SM waren wir am Felsen, aber keine Möwen!
Eggi hatte aber den richtigen Riecher und hat einen schönen Schwarm erwischt.
Am Ende der Tour hatte ich 127 Makrelen und 3 gute Dorsche!|supergri|supergri|supergri
War ne super Tour nette Angler, top Crew und Sonne satt mit abflauendem Wind.
Alle waren zufrieden, und keiner ist ohne Fisch von Bord.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## angel-andre (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

war heute ebenfalls raus aber mitm privatboot sind mit 3 mann von norddeich losgefahren bis hinter norderney zur gelben tonne. leider keine möven und auch kein schwarm. haben nur vereinzelnt gefangen. mal gucken wenn wetter die tage so bleibt gehts wieder raus.
mfg


----------



## shad (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Waren gestern auch mit der Blauort raus! Mit 5 Mann hatten wir 195 Makrelen. Waren alle zufrieden, aber die Makrelen hätten etwas größer sein können. Aber wir wollen mal nicht meckern. Schönes Wetter - gute Crew - gut gefangen! Was will man mehr?
Gruß,

              shad


----------



## Matches B (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Na das hört sich ja alles gar nicht mal schlecht an. Solange ich also nicht mit der Freia auf See gehe ist alles OK. 

Wie angelt man eigentlich auf die Makrele? Paternoster und fertig, oder gibts spezielle
Tricks dafür? Dies ist ja mein erster Nordseetrip.


Gruß,
Matches


----------



## yallamann (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Jou, Makrelenpaternoster, nicht zu große Haken. Ich nehm meist Größe 1/0. Im Moment stehen die voll auf pink. Blei 150-200 gramm. Beim Hupen ablassen und dann zupfen, kurbeln, zupfen, kurbeln.....
Wenns rappelt hoch damit und merken in welcher tiefe Du warst. Makrelen abhaken und weiter gehts.


----------



## Matches B (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

@yallamann

Also wenn ich grad drüber nachdenke, würde ich am liebsten sofort losziehen.

Wie siehts mit deinem Equipment aus, wenn ich mal so direkt fragen darf?

- Routenlänge / Wurfgewicht
- Rolle (Multi / Stationär ) / Schnurfassungsvermögen


Danke,
Matches


----------



## yallamann (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

also ich angel mit ner Spro Prion Boat Power WG -300 2,10 m mit ner Ryobi Applause 8000. Darauf ist ne Sufix Schnur in 0,45, 13 kg. Hab lange mit geflochtener geangelt was sich aber bei Tüdel mit anderen als extremer Nachteil erweist. Die Rolle nehm ich weil ich sie habe, ne kleinere z.b. 6000'er tuts auch. Die Rutenlänge ist Geschmackssache, kommt auch auf Deine Körpergröße an.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

An Matches B: Grad wenn nicht die ganz großen Massen da sind, und du Fischkontakt hast, hol nicht gleich ein, sondern warte einen kleinen Moment bei straffer Schnur. Oft steigen noch mehr ein. Steht man sehr eng, bietet sich das ggfs. nicht an, weil die Brüder recht schnell quer ziehen. An Bug und Heck ist das aber immer eine prima Sache, die einem den ein oder anderen Fisch mehr bringt, als den "hektischen" Nachbarn.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Matches B (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Danke, werte Boardies,

da krieg ich ja langsam ne Vorstellung von der ganzen Sache.

@yallamann
Du hast in deinem letzten Posting von geflochtener Schnur gesprochen. Was ist den "Tüdel"?

@Bjoern_Dx
Danke für den Tip. Sollte man, wenn möglich, an einem Heck.- bzw. Bugplatz fischen? Ich ging eigentlich davon aus, dass man in der Mitte des Schiffs steht, da dort den Wellengang kaum merkt und deshalb am besten angeln kann!?!?


MfG,
Matches


----------



## yallamann (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Tüdel ist wenn sich die Leinen oder Vorfächer von Anglern durcheinander geraten. Sprich, Du hängst mit Deinem Vorfach in dem von einem anderen Angler.


----------



## Helios (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Wir waren am Samstag bei recht guten Wetterverhältnissen auch auf der Blauort vor Helgoland.Keine Möwen,jedoch wurde recht gut gefangen.Die Makrelen waren nicht gerade groß und mit ca.50 Mini-Flossenträgern,bei Nutzung einer Standartmontage lag ich wohl im Mittelfeld.Größere Makrelen fing man am besten in der Andrift in dem man das Blei gegen einen kleinen ca.80gr.Pilker mit Einzelhaken austauschte.
Was mich aber sehr ärgerte waren die wahnsinnigen Angler,die es mal wieder mit Geflochtener versuchten für verwirrungen sorgten und sich dann auch noch über die Tüdel aufregten.|krach:


----------



## BSZocher (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*



Helios schrieb:


> ....die es mal wieder mit Geflochtener versuchten für verwirrungen sorgten und sich dann auch noch über die Tüdel aufregten.|krach:



..wenn man unbelehrbare "Monofreaks" mit Schnüren wie Stahlträger neben sich hat, würd ich mich auch aufregen, wenn die dann mit 80g versuchen auf 25m Wassertiefe zu kommen und ewig Quertreiben....


----------



## Helios (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Mit dem Pilker in der Andrift (auswerfen) meinte ich,tschuldigung wenn es anders rüberkam und selbstverständlich bei großer Wassertiefe und starker Drift sollte man nicht mit zu geringen Gewichten an die Sache rangehen.Wir hatten die Makrelen in ca.6-8 Meter Tiefe,ich bin auch kein Gegner von geflochtenen Schnüren aber beim Makrelenangeln finde ich ist die Gefahr des ausschlitzens doch sehr hoch.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

An Matches B: 
Bug-/ und Heckplätze haben schlichtweg den großen Vorteil, dass du viel mehr Platz zum angeln hast, als die Leute die "Seitenplätze" haben. Du hast mehr Spielraum zum angeln, musst nicht so oft häufig einholen, weil du in den Bereich deines Nachbarn kommst, hast weniger "Tüdel" und deshalb am Ende oft etwas mehr Fisch als die anderen. Und auf jeden Fall ist es streßfreier. Meist stehen am Heck z.B. nicht mehr als vier bis fünf Leute, die zusammen auf fast 180 Grad fischen können. Das ist schon Luxus!
1,5 Stunden vor Abfahrt auf dem Kutter bringt sein, bringt einem meist noch einen solchen Platz ein.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Angelmati (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

@ Helios

Warum regt man sich den über Angler mit Geflecht auf?
Ich angel immer mit Geflecht und bin eig soweit ich es sehen konnte der ,der am wenigsten "Tüdel" hatte.
In solchen fällen (Kutter) hängt  es nun auch vom "Können" des jeweiligen Anglers ab, welcher seine Schnur auch vernünftig führt und nicht einfach so nach unten brausen lässt. Jenes sieht man leider bei (fast) jedem Angler.


----------



## BSZocher (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*



Helios schrieb:


> Mit dem Pilker in der Andrift (auswerfen) meinte ich,.......



..und erst Mal über alle anderen drüber.
Auswerfen beim Makrelenangeln???? Wer brauch das?

Find ich so "nützlich" wie Tarnbekleidung beim Bootsangeln auf Nord- und Ostsee.......


----------



## Hechtpeter (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

so viele Meinungen#6#6


Wenn ich auf Makrele angel, hab ich:

25er geflochtene
3,00m Pilkstange 
schnelldrehende Stationärrolle
Makrelenvorfach mit maximal 3 Haken 
Pilker 200 gr mit Einzelhaken 1.00
und wenn alle in der Andrift werfen, 30 Sekunden warten, besser ist das
wenn Rute krum langsam nach oben....
auf Binnenangler schielen|rolleyes|rolleyes,die mit einer Makrele kämpfen
Fische abschlagen, neues Spiel
Immer ein Resevervorfach mit Pilker/Blei vorrätig haben
So macht man Masse, nicht anders!!!


Gruß Peter


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

@Bjoern_DX
Sehe ich nicht unbedingt so . Du kannst zwar weit werfen aber beim angeln auf Makrele nicht notwendig . War vor zwei Wochen auf der Kehrheim 2 und hatte etliche Fullhouse und auch viel nach oben geholt . Probleme hatten die Leute am Bug da wir starken Wind hatten und etliche Fische erstmal an der Bordwand aufgeschlagen sind . Da wurden aus fünf mal eben zwei Fische . Außerdem hatten wir den Luxus daß nicht jeder auswerfen musste . Hatte mein Kumpel seine Fische an Deck habe ich dann ausgeworfen . Ergebnis war wir hatten nur einmal Tüddel untereinander:m


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Ich schon! Ich finde es, gerade bei starker Drift, sehr angenehm, wenn ich das durch entsprechende Würfe ausgleichen kann. Und, wenn der Nachbar vor den Füßen angelt, kann ich ihm durch einen kleinen Wurf aus dem Weg gehen.  Das alles geht bei einem Seitenplatz nur sehr begrenzt. Der nutzbare Radius an Bug und Heck ist einfach viel größer. Ich geb dir aber Recht, dass ein hoher Bug durchaus Fische kosten kann, am heck dagegen ist es perfekt.
Ich hatte bei unserem letzten Törn (Heckplatz) auch nur ein einziges Mal Tüdel, bei einem kräftigen Full-House, was nicht schnell genug hoch wollte. Bei den Kollegen an den Seiten sah es da ganz anders aus...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## caschi1989 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

weiß jemand, wie die makrelenfänge vor helgoland zurzeit sind und überhaupt: wie wurde dieses jahr allgemein so gefangen?
gruß,
caschi1989


----------



## Meteraal (12. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

ich war am 9.8 auf der kehrheim 1 und es war leider net soooo dolle!!! ich selber hatte bloß 15 stück und das war uch so der durchschnitt!!


----------



## FischermanII (13. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

hi leuts

wir fahren mit mit ein paar Leuten am Samstag nach Dornumersiel auf die MS Freia zum Makrelenangeln

kann einer aus den letzten Tagen von dort etwas berichten? 
bis zu welcher Windstärke fährt der raus Vorhersage liegt ja so bei 4 bis teilweise 5 ich habe da persöhnlich ja kein Problem mit aber naja weil wir fahren 400km

und wie sind im Moment die Fänge und welche Farbe und Art Paternoster finden die Minitunes denn klasse?

Grüße


----------



## yallamann (13. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

vorhersage:
Südliche Winde 4, zunehmend 5 bis 6.
ich persönlich würde bei der vorhersage mit dem äppelkahn nicht mehr rausfahren. da kommst du vor festhalten nicht mehr zum angeln.
vorsicht bei der freia bei langen anfahrten. bei schlechten bedingungen wird die tour manchmal erst vor ort abgesagt.


----------



## Angelmati (13. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

@fischerman 2

Ruf doch am besten einen Tag vorher an und frag an ob die fahrt statt findet


----------



## FischermanII (13. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

das ist schon klar das sagt er ja auch das man einen tag vorher nochmal anrufen soll

könnt ihr mir trotzdem was zum thema köder sagen?

ich finde diese fadendinger mit ein bisschen glitzer ziemlich primme und habe sie deswegen hängen lassen

welche farben gehen denn im moment


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

Genau diese Fadendinger mit Glitzer sind 1A. Das Zeug in rötlichen Farben, dann bist du bestens im Rennen! Übrigens, die laufen immer gut, nicht nur in diesem Jahr...

Die Burschen fressen (zumindest vor 8 tagen noch) momentan Oktopus und Sandaal, von daher werdet ihr vermutlich nicht auf große Möwenschwärme treffen, die euch zu Makrelenschwärmen führen, die wiederum Heringe an die Oberfläche drücken.
Aber wir hatten trotzdem permanent Fischkontakt, und die Burschen waren gut in Form.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## yallamann (13. August 2009)

*AW: Makrelenfänge in der Nordsee 2009*

@fisherman 2
ich glaub angelmati bezieht sich hier auf die beiträge 32 und 33 in diesem trööt.
@angelmati
sollte das nicht so sein bitte korrigieren

wie björn schon sachte, keine schwärme da - seit monaten.
die makrelen stehen voll auf pink und rot. wenn du keine fädendinger magst nimm shrimpimmitate.


----------

